# UK Driftwood



## DRillo (17 Aug 2011)

Hi All,

Looking around the Internet for something a little different I came across this on ebay UK Driftwood

The seller says you can specify what type of wood you would like, straight, bend etc.

I am thinking about ordering a box, the price seems very good. I would most likely go for 30-40cm long, thicker more intricate pieces arranged flaring out from the centre of the tank to be used with mainly ferns and mosses.

What are peoples thoughts on this item/type of driftwood? 
Could it be used to make an interesting scape? I personally like the lighter colour.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Aug 2011)

Looks good. I wonder what type of wood is that.


---
- .


----------



## Jase (18 Aug 2011)

The problem with driftwood as an aquascaping medium is that it generally floats. I tried to use it in a scape and it went horrbly, horribly wrong.


----------



## a1Matt (18 Aug 2011)

I've got some Pine driftwood (from Ed, thanks!), it looks just like the stuff that ebay seller has.
Am using it in a scape at the moment


----------



## Garuf (18 Aug 2011)

Salt ingress would be my biggest concern, that and the stuff just rotting with it being any old wood the guys picked up off the beach. 
Much better for interior design than fishtanks I'd imagine.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Aug 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Salt ingress would be my biggest concern, that and the stuff just rotting with it being any old wood the guys picked up off the beach.
> Much better for interior design than fishtanks I'd imagine.



That would be the issue as well, what is inside the wood one would never know, and how fast it would rot underwater?

Maybe good for vivariums or interior design.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Aug 2011)

All wood rots, some faster than others.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Aug 2011)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> How long will it take my tank flow to erode my seiryu stone into sand?



I believe that if you measure a piece of string and multiply that value by PI, you will get to an approximate value.






You can use the above equation, where n is the amount of carbon you are inserting into the tank. More carbon, the ph will drop, meaning that more rock will dissolve.


----------



## Gill (18 Aug 2011)

Have used that Type of wood before a few years back. 
Boiled it in a VLarge Pan for a few hours to remove the Salt. Then Baked it in the Oven. Reboiled and then Soaked in FW for a few days. It does sometimes go Soft, but most pieces I had lasted A Vlong Time.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Aug 2011)

Yep, I am sure that if precaution is used the wood can be safely used.

Please also note that pets at home has large pieces of wood for very cheap, about £5.


---
- .


----------



## DRillo (18 Aug 2011)

I did wonder about it floating as it has been dried out for so long., the salt however I had not thought of.
Not having a pan 30-40cm in diameter to boil it all up in this would be a problem.

I have been to a couple of P@H stores and have never seen any decent wood. Just a few bits of bogwood that looked like it had been in there for months. There is a slightly larger store not too far from me so I could have a look in there.

Where does everyone else buy their wood/roots, curious to know as I cant find anything I like the look of at all the usual stores?


----------

